# Help- Need info on "Clearcoat"



## Tika (Sep 14, 2001)

Help!  My newly acquired 1986 Toyota E-Z Ryder has a very rough fiberglass exterior, because it has spent most of its life in the desert.  I'm quite confused as to the best thing to do for it. I have heard that applying "clearcoat" is great for rough fiberglass because it is like a paint and will seal all the fuzzy fibers.  I have also heard that "clearcoat" is NOT good because it peels in about a year or two.  Then I heard that there is a special sealer that can be applied over it that will keep it from peeling.  I've also heard that if you first put on a polymer wax-sealer and then later you try to put on "clearcoat," it won't adhere very well.  Alternately I've heard that once you put on "clearcoat"  and it peels, it is hard to get it off to do anything else.  I'm wondering if it is apt to peel more or peel less with a fuzzy vs. smooth surface.  Does anyone have any confirmation of any of this information?  Anyone ever used "clearcoat"?   If so, what brand, under what conditions, and with what results?  

Please help.  I need to do something about the fiberglass, but I don't want to make any mistakes.  

Thanks,

Tika


----------



## Vern M (Sep 14, 2001)

Help- Need info on "Clearcoat"

Why not seek out an auto repair or boat repair shop that deals with fiberglass and its finishes and ask the real experts?

Vern M.
The Little House on the Highway(tm)
www.runningriver.com/modeland/littlehouse.htm


----------



## C Nash (Sep 14, 2001)

Help- Need info on "Clearcoat"

Tika,
Automotive Clear coat, such as Dupoint, will work on fiberglass.  As you have seen on autos, it can peel if not properly cared for but,you can sand and repair the peel. I have seen it applied on boats with good results. Gel coat can be used but, it is harder to apply IMO. Was your rv sand blasted by the desert sands?  I agree with Vern, best left to a professional if possible. Good luck and "GOD BLESS AMERICA".

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Butch (Sep 14, 2001)

Help- Need info on "Clearcoat"

Tika,

Chelse & Vern above are correct.  Re Gel-Coating is a nasty job.  I've done it on my boats.  The pro's at the glass shops surely earn their pay on this job.  However, if the base is properly cleaned & prepared, Dupont Imron Clear when properly applied will last for years with it's famous wet look.  This clear coat is probably half the cost of applying a new Gel Coat.  One parting shot, I have always felt that if anybody else could do it, so could I.  So if I could do it, so could you.  Imron, though requires special handling in some States.  JM2CW - Happy Motoring, Butch - Nancy Lake, Alaska


----------



## zip (Oct 27, 2001)

Help- Need info on "Clearcoat"

Hi gang. just joined-1st post. No offense to Butch, but this job really IS better left to the pros. Lots of sanding and prep work to get down to the original surface of the glas- then spraying a couple coats of clear coat (not sure whether it needs a sealer before the clear coat or not). Also needs bake time in an oven for the clear coat to seal. Big job for an amateur. Why am I such a big expert?  I work for General Motors in a paint shop. Not a painter- just a maint. guy..
but I know about the hazards of isocyanate- and it's not a substance you want to be breathing. Just my $.02- not meant to detract from Butch's otherwise good advice.

zip. 94 Terry 5er,30.5ft Go Vols!


----------

